# ** Potential Acid Problem 2007 Trigano Tribute **



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

*I would recommend that you check out the following on your 07 Trigano Tributes!*

Whilst fitting a power inverter to my 5 day old Tribute I had to access the leisure battery. It sits in an acid proof plastic box inside a wooden box screwed to the floor.

1st I noticed that the battery is not fastened down and can slide some 6" side to side in the box. Where the strap should be are 2 slots cut into the base of the acid spill tub (see photo) mmm that will not hold any acid spill I thought and the wooden box is not sealed to the floor so acid potentially can escape all over the habitation area. You may think that an acid spill would be very unlikely as I did until I removed the battery to seal up the slots and found acid already in the bottom. You would have thought that manufacturers would fit gel batteries now in the habitation areas wouldn't you!

2nd When I lifted out the plastic tub I found the Horror in the next photo. It says it all, any acid spill would just run in between the wooden floor and metal van base, soaking into the wood corroding, gassing and smelling. Also water from the road was going in there, I would have given it by the end of its first winter by which I reckon the chip board floor wood be well sodern and swollen up and needing a total floor replacement. Even worse if it had lasted until the warranty ran out and I had to pay for everything to be taken out and the floor replaced.

In the next pic I have mastic'd it up but will report to my dealer to see if they can do a more professional job.

Yet another example of Legendary Italian Build Quality !!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No evidence of a proper battery vent tube either remember hydrogen won't flow downhill through the big vent its lighter than air.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Battery box*

Hi all 
I thought i would check the battery box on my 650 and found it to be the same as yours, though no leak. Looks like some chap, probably on crap wages and could.nt give a sh**t did it. I'll sort it myself as i can't be botherd to run to Newark and back.
Lazza


----------

